# X5 E70 2012



## BGAESA (Jan 16, 2021)

When i insert my key fob in slot next to push button start car won't start but when its not inserted it will start, was told that eventually car will no longer start and the cost to fix would be around $1000. Ideas greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

